# Sodium Oxybate (GHB) to increase Growth hormone



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Sodium Oxybate (GHB) to increase Growth hormone (*study) by Anthony Roberts Back in the ???80s, bodybuilders used GHB to sleep better and increase growth hormone levels, and in the ???90s, frat boys used the same stuff to make unresponsive coeds more pliable ??? leading to the drug???s widespread reputation as a date rape drug, and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

